# Judge my Flat??



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Okay, I finally got a video of me riding the school mule that I show  You ride mules exactly like horses, so judge the same as well!! This was taken... mid Feburary? We have been working on keeping my hands more still, especially when I ask for Willie's head when we go to trot off. I also know I need to look up. I need more crit though. Getting jumping shots tomorow


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

OH, and I usually **always** wear a helmet. I just forgot this one day ... we were only going to work on our flat, and my trainer doesn't keep extra helmets. So I went without. No hating for that one, pretty please


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

LOL...I don't know why but I think mules are really cool.

Trot work looked really good. Her canter looks like it needs a little work, the quality of the gait came down a little on the corners. 

I think the turn on the haunches was OK. 

You should take her to a dressage show.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Mildot - Thank you!! Yes, Willie is a very nice mule  He has actually been competed a lot. We have gone from Oklahoma, to Texas, to Arkansas, back to KY... I mean, me and my trainer travel  Those are all mule shows. They consist of both English and Western, which I do both of. I, personally, am not a huge fan of Dressage. Dunno why, it just never caught on. 

Thanks for the crit too! Yes, he does move a bit funky at the canter. He just doesn't have a lot of impulsion. We are working on that as well, but you can only do so much with a 21 yr old. Yup, 21 and still goin strong


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

**** girl! Your lower leg doesn't move at the trot. Very nice. Can I borrow them sometime?


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

MyBoyPuck - lol, thank you!! You just made my day! This may sound odd, but I respect you highly, and you saying that just ... well, made my day! Thanks!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

That respect my dwindle once I post some videos of my horse and I getting back into work. Let's just say my knowledge of riding far exceeds my skill level! I do want your lower legs though.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

lol, I doubt it  Knowledge is key! And I got mine by the gym - every leg excercise they have! DO IT! And bareback ... bareback does wonders 8D


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

it looked like you were in a bit of a chair seat in walk but it seemed to improve in trot. i think you should give this critter a couple half halts to get him off his forehand and maybe open your chest up a little to support that. overall i think you guys make a pretty good team  hope this helps, good luck! cool to see someone riding a mule, wish i could ride on sometime


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Jumper12 - Thank you!! Yea, I was just kind of flopping around at the walk, not paying attention  You can tell by how many times I just looked around ... But I will still make sure to keep myself under me  I never noticed Willie was on his forefront - thank you! I'll try to send him back.


----------



## texaco (Mar 4, 2012)

hey! great overall!
just a few things, i think you're leaning a little far forward,and your post is a little high, along i with you just need to put your heels down more! and keep working on your hands, but overall great! he moves so well!


----------

